# Twitch: Angeblich Kanal-Abos für bis zu 25 Dollar geplant [Leak]



## Peter Bathge (19. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Twitch: Angeblich Kanal-Abos für bis zu 25 Dollar geplant [Leak]* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Twitch: Angeblich Kanal-Abos für bis zu 25 Dollar geplant [Leak]*


----------



## Emke (19. April 2017)

Und als Aushängeschild für die News nehmt ihr die Busendame - das normale Twitch Logo hat wohl nicht gereicht dafür


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (19. April 2017)

Emke schrieb:


> Und als Aushängeschild für die News nehmt ihr die Busendame - das normale Twitch Logo hat wohl nicht gereicht dafür



Solche Busendamen werden vermutlich  die meisten Bezahlabos haben, daher passt es meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## DeathMD (19. April 2017)

Ich frag mich immer wer sich soetwas ansieht. Haben die 12-jährigen Bubis Chaturbate noch nicht entdeckt?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (19. April 2017)

Och, morgens einen Cafe, Busendamen und eine lustige Twitch-News - so darf ein Tag gerne anfangen. Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen euch allen.


----------



## USA911 (19. April 2017)

Ich werde nicht zahlen, denn dafür istTwitch nicht meine Unterhaltungsplatform. Wem es Wert ist kann es gerne machen, wobei dann die Frage irgendwann ist, wer zieht noch mit Abos nach.

Und warum muss es umbedingt ein Abo sein, ich mag es nicht das die Gesetzgeber automatische Verlängerungen erlauben, es sollte automatisch auslaufen es sei denn man verlängert Explizit.
Bei Grundversorgern Gas/Wasser/Strom verstehe ich es...


----------



## McDrake (19. April 2017)

Ich bin sowas von Oldschool....
Habe in meinem Leben ca 5x was bei Twitch angeschaut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich bin sowas von Oldschool....
> Habe in meinem Leben ca 5x was bei Twitch angeschaut.


Was soll dann ich erst sagen... Ich hab noch nie (!) einen Live-Stream zu Games verfolgt. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kartodis (19. April 2017)

Ich muss gestehen, auch ich habe lange Zeit nichts mit Twitch am Hut gehabt. Mittlerweile nutze ich es aber um mir einen Eindruck über Spiele zu verschaffen , die ich mir eventuell anschaffen werde. Ich könnte mir zwar auch die YT Lets Plays anschauen, aber bei Twitch finde ich es noch etwas spontaner. 

Für die großen Kanäle wie Gronkh oder PietSmiet, bin ich wohl nicht geeignet. Für die jüngere Generation aber sicherlich interessant. Hätte ich früher wohl auch geschaut. Allerdings kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, dass viele Zuschauer mit dem Gaming nichts am Hut haben und lediglich wegen den "Stars" schauen. 

In meiner Kindheit war es eben  Peter´s Pop Show und heute sind es Gronkh usw.


----------



## McDrake (19. April 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was soll dann ich erst sagen... Ich hab noch nie (!) einen Live-Stream zu Games verfolgt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Habs erst durch Larian Studios kennen gelernt, weil sie manchmal Original Sin (1) live getestet hatten.
War ganz lustig, wenn sie einen Bug entdeckten oder was ausprobierten um zu sehen, was passiert.

Dann mal , weil ein Interview, das mich interessiert hatte, nicht auch YT kam.
Muss dazu sagen, dass ich ansonsten keine Livestreams schaue.
Bei den letzten zwei grossen Patches von Elite hatte ich per Zufall frei und da ist die Show dann jeweils auch ganz lustig.
Aber die kommt dann auch über Youtube.


----------



## Gast201803192 (19. April 2017)

Emke schrieb:


> Und als Aushängeschild für die News nehmt ihr die Busendame - das normale Twitch Logo hat wohl nicht gereicht dafür


Das fand ich auch klasse dass das Bild benutzt wurde damit jeder die News anklickt  Mich hatte eigtl. nur der Sachliche Inhalt angezogen...


----------



## Thor256 (19. April 2017)

War da nicht was mit dem Rundfunkstaatsvertrag und das wäre das Ende für Twich.tv?
 Hier ist die Lösung von Twich.tv


----------



## Spiritogre (19. April 2017)

Thor256 schrieb:


> War da nicht was mit dem Rundfunkstaatsvertrag und das wäre das Ende für Twich.tv?


Für Twitch nicht, nur für deutsche Streamer mit mehr als 500 Zuschauern gleichzeitig und regelmäßigem Programm mit Sendeplan, wenn sie die 1000 bis 10.000 Euro Kosten (je nach Größe) für die Rundfunkerlaubnis nicht zahlen wollen.


----------



## moeykaner (19. April 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich bin sowas von Oldschool....
> Habe in meinem Leben ca 5x was bei Twitch angeschaut.



Sogar meine Mum (55) schaut regelmäßig Twitch, statt TV. Am besten eignet es sich beim Stricken im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen.
Ich schaue meisten Multiplayergames, wie Dota2 und Counter Strike. Meine Mitbewohner hingegen schauen nur die großen Dota Turniere, wie 'The International'.


----------



## Solo-Joe (19. April 2017)

Es gibt einen gewissen Streamer, welchem ich ein Abo gewähre. Aber 10 USD oder gar 25 USD?! Ich sitze hier auf ner 100K Leitung für 25€ im Monat. Davon habe ich viel mehr und sie kostet ungefähr das gleiche.

Twitch, führt es doch bitte auch noch ein, dass ich direkt 25% meines Brutto-Lohns an die Streamer zahle, deren Streams ich mir angeschaut habe ... Sozusagen vom Arbeitgeber.


----------



## kidou1304 (19. April 2017)

Die Frage ist, ob die Abos dann, sofern ein Streamer diese bei sich einführt, dann Voraussetzung sind um den Stream dieses Streamers überhaupt sehen zu können, oder ob diese Abos sich nur auf spezielle goodies beziehen die man dann erhält. Denn wenn ich als otto normal user für mal eben Stream anmachen 10$ löhnen soll...dann heissts bye bye twitch


----------



## Schalkmund (19. April 2017)

> Würdet ihr 25 Dollar oder Euro für einen einzelnen Twitch-Streamer bezahlen?


Ich würde nicht mal für alle Streamer zusammen 25 irgendwas zahlen


----------



## Worrel (19. April 2017)

25 Euro? Pro Monat? Um anderen beim Spielen zuzuschauen!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10 Euro würde ich vielleicht sogar noch einsehen - wenn es sich um eigene, selbst geschriebene Inhalte mit mehr Aufwand als_ "Ich spiel was, streame meinen Bildschirm und laber dazu ins Mirko"_ wäre - also zB eine Cosplay Serie, bei der ein Cosplayer die Alltagstauglichkeit von Spielehelden Kleidung testet - also wenn mich sowas dauerhaft interessieren würde ... 

Für 25 Euro kann ich mir ja schon mehrere Spiele / Monat selbst kaufen und spielen - warum sollte ich gerade das Spielen "outsourcen"...?


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2017)

wobei die Meldung ist etwas Falsch beschrieben, weil das gibt ja jetzt schon eine 5$ Subscription, wo man eine u.a. mit Amazon Prime zum Verteilen bekommt
so wie ich das jetzt verstehe kann man jetzt statt 2 Accounts bzw. mehr zu machen, dass ganze in einem Bündeln

Ansonsten, das Bild ist etwas Fies, aber ja, die Tittystreamer gibts immer noch


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (19. April 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Och, morgens einen Cafe, Busendamen und eine lustige Twitch-News - so darf ein Tag gerne anfangen. Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen euch allen.



Sir you made my Day.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (19. April 2017)

Da will halt Twitch neuen Umsatz generieren, da die Leute bei Patreon oder sonst wo zusätzliche Gelder beziehen.
Siehe auch den Twitch-Store für Spiele. Nutzt den überhaupt jemand?

Twitch schaue ich auch eher bei Turnieren oder großen Events, warum soll ich dann jemanden finanzieren, der einfach nur Spiele streamt? 

Evtl. schaue ich mal bei Release von Spielen rein, die mich interessieren, aber die Streamer selber sind mir herzlich egal. Ein paar im Creative-Bereich sind ganz gut, die erschaffen auch noch selbst wenigstens was handfestes.
Aber jeder wie er möchte, mein Geld kriegen die aber definitiv nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. April 2017)

@ Worrel:

Bei Twitch dreht sich ja nicht alles um das Spielen. Es gibt ja noch jede Menge anderer Kanäle, etwa wo Leute Musik machen, Cosplay schneidern, richtige (News-) Shows machen usw. usf. und auch bei den Spiele-Kanälen, zumindest bei den besseren, geht es letztlich immer mehr um die Unterhaltung durch den Streamer, der halt "nebenher" ein Game zockt (das den Zuschauer interessiert) und so immer ein Gesprächsthema da ist. 

Das ist jedenfalls der Hauptgrund, warum ich Twitch gerne mal nebenher laufen habe. Die Spiele sind nur netter Bonus, klar schaue ich nur Streams wo mich gerade das Spiel interessiert, allerdings schaue ich keine Streams, wo eben nur stur gezockt wird. Ich denke, viele Gelegenheitsschauer machen das ähnlich. Anders ist das bei den Pro-Gamern, die schauen halt ihre E-Sports Titel, auch um auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben.

Ich habe übrigens bisher nur zwei Mal ein Let's Play geschaut, das eine war Drakengard 3 von Hooked / Time to drei und das andere Clock Tower, und letzteres habe ich nicht mal zuende geschaut. Macht halt für mich wirklich nur Sinn bei Titeln, wo ich weiß, dass ich sie eigentlich gerne spielen würde aber davon ausgehe, dass das nie passierne wird.  

Ich stimme allerdings zu, dass diese 25 oder gar 50 Dollar Abos wohl was für Extremfans eines bestimmten Kanals sind. Twitch will da halt auch was vom Kuchen abhaben wenn die Spenden da über Patreon oder Paypal an denen vorbei gehen.


----------



## Thor256 (19. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Für Twitch nicht, nur für deutsche Streamer mit mehr als 500 Zuschauern gleichzeitig und regelmäßigem Programm mit Sendeplan, wenn sie die 1000 bis 10.000 Euro Kosten (je nach Größe) für die Rundfunkerlaubnis nicht zahlen wollen.



Nicht ganz im Rundfunkstaatsvertrag steht drin wenn es nicht mehr als 500 *potenzielle*  Zuschauer/Höhrer empfangen  können ist es kein Rundfunkangebot.  
Von Regelmäßigen Sendungen steht nichts im Rundfunkstaatsvertrag. Und was unter einem Sendeplan zu verstehen ist, wird nicht erläutert. Siehe das Verfahren gegen die DKB im Rahmen der Handball-WM im Januar wo es nur bei 5 Spielen es ein Kommentator gegeben hat .


----------



## KSPilo (19. April 2017)

Ich will das auch für's öffentlich rechtliche und private Fernsehen...die Möglichkeit die Verantworlichen direkt mit meinem »HATE« anzuschreiben, inklusive passender, exklusiver Emotes.
Zahlen tun wir ja alle mittlerweile genug.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. April 2017)

Thor256 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz im Rundfunkstaatsvertrag steht drin wenn es nicht mehr als 500 *potenzielle*  Zuschauer/Höhrer empfangen  können ist es kein Rundfunkangebot.
> Von Regelmäßigen Sendungen steht nichts im Rundfunkstaatsvertrag. Und was unter einem Sendeplan zu verstehen ist, wird nicht erläutert. Siehe das Verfahren gegen die DKB im Rahmen der Handball-WM im Januar wo es nur bei 5 Spielen es ein Kommentator gegeben hat .



Ich gehe einfach mal von den dort genannten Vorgaben aus:
http://www.die-medienanstalten.de/f...rungen_der_ZAK_zur_PietSmiet-Entscheidung.pdf


----------



## Tori1 (19. April 2017)

Thor256 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz im Rundfunkstaatsvertrag steht drin wenn es nicht mehr als 500 *potenzielle*  Zuschauer/Höhrer empfangen  können ist es kein Rundfunkangebot.
> Von Regelmäßigen Sendungen steht nichts im Rundfunkstaatsvertrag. Und was unter einem Sendeplan zu verstehen ist, wird nicht erläutert. Siehe das Verfahren gegen die DKB im Rahmen der Handball-WM im Januar wo es nur bei 5 Spielen es ein Kommentator gegeben hat .



Nur das Problem ist das jeder mit einem PS oder TV am Netz ein potenzieller Zuschauer/Hörer ist.


----------



## Phobinator (19. April 2017)

...kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das "Symbolbild" oben gut davon leben kann, wenn sie ihre Granaten in die Webcam hält^^


----------



## LOX-TT (19. April 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was soll dann ich erst sagen... Ich hab noch nie (!) einen Live-Stream zu Games verfolgt.



Die E3 Pressekonferenzen sind auch Live-Streams zu Games


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die E3 Pressekonferenzen sind auch Live-Streams zu Games


Und auch diese hab ich nicht ein einziges Mal live verfolgt. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## ivebeen (19. April 2017)

ah, auch auf pcgames wird schon mit titten-clickbaits gearbeitet.
naja, hat funktioniert.


----------



## Thor256 (19. April 2017)

Wenn die Anmeldung 1000 Euro und mehr kostet zwar nur einmalig (im besten Fall) aber trotzdem ist ja Twich.tv daran interessiert, Möglichkeiten des Geld verdienen zu ermöglichen auch in größeren Summen und dabei selbst noch etwas zu verdienen. Siehe Twich-Prime oder wie das heißt für Amazon-Prime-Kunden. Zumindest wäre mit Twich.tv  ein zusätzliches sicher Geldweg da.

einmal der ganze Rundfunkstaatsvertrag
http://www.die-medienanstalten.de/fileadmin/Download/Rechtsgrundlagen/Gesetze_aktuell/RStV_18.pdf


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. April 2017)

Bin ich der Einzige, den so etwas wie Twitch überhaupt nicht interessiert?  Ich hab es noch nie verstanden, da Leuten zuzuschauen. In der Zeit spiel ich lieber selbst.
Und wenn man Brüste sehen will, dafür gibt es andere Seiten und ist da sogar kostenlos


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, den so etwas wie Twitch überhaupt nicht interessiert?  Ich hab es noch nie verstanden, da Leuten zuzuschauen. In der Zeit spiel ich lieber selbst.
> Und wenn man Brüste sehen will, dafür gibt es andere Seiten und ist da sogar kostenlos




Och Leute, nervt doch mal nicht mit diesem Alte Säcke Scheinargument vom Stammtisch, soviel Gesichter und Hände gibt es nicht wie sehr man dafür Facepalms verteilen müsste

Alternativ muss man fragen warum man sich ein Fussballspiel anschaut oder irgendeine beliebige Sportart anstatt die selbst auszuführen oder Reisedokumentationen, kannst ja in der Zeit selbst hinfahren
Außerdem, sollte man dann nicht noch dummes Gewäsch ablassen und so tun als würde Twitch was kosten, das zeigt auch nur wie toll garnicht man sich über das Thema informiert hat


----------



## Worrel (19. April 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Och Leute, nervt doch mal nicht mit diesem Alte Säcke Scheinargument vom Stammtisch, soviel Gesichter und Hände gibt es nicht wie sehr man dafür Facepalms verteilen müsste
> 
> Alternativ muss man fragen warum man sich ein Fussballspiel anschaut oder irgendeine beliebige Sportart anstatt die selbst auszuführen


Kein Problem, kann ich genauso wenig mit anfangen.



> oder Reisedokumentationen, kannst ja in der Zeit selbst hinfahren


Aha. Wenn ich mir also eine 90minütige Dokumentation über Afrika anschaue, kann ich in der selben Zeit mal eben selbst dort hinfahren ...?
Von Kreislauf-, Allergie- oder sonstigen Erkrankungen mal abgesehen, wurde für die Dokumentation ja auch idealerweise in Vollzeit für Hintergründe recherchiert, was man auch nicht mal eben so auf die Schnelle hin bekommt.



> Außerdem, sollte man dann nicht noch dummes Gewäsch ablassen und so tun als würde Twitch was kosten, das zeigt auch nur wie toll garnicht man sich über das Thema informiert hat


Ähm, genau darum geht es doch? Ein _gewisser Teil _von Twitch soll jetzt was kosten. Ob und wie das ausgebaut wird, wird sich noch zeigen.


----------



## Talisman79 (19. April 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, den so etwas wie Twitch überhaupt nicht interessiert?  Ich hab es noch nie verstanden, da Leuten zuzuschauen. In der Zeit spiel ich lieber selbst.
> Und wenn man Brüste sehen will, dafür gibt es andere Seiten und ist da sogar kostenlos



nö nö du bist einfach alt,das is alles


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kein Problem, kann ich genauso wenig mit anfangen
> Aha. Wenn ich mir also eine 90minütige Dokumentation über Afrika anschaue, kann ich in der selben Zeit mal eben selbst dort hinfahren ...?
> Von Kreislauf-, Allergie- oder sonstigen Erkrankungen mal abgesehen, wurde für die Dokumentation ja auch idealerweise in Vollzeit für Hintergründe recherchiert, was man auch nicht mal eben so auf die Schnelle hin bekommt.
> 
> Ähm, genau darum geht es doch? Ein _gewisser Teil _von Twitch soll jetzt was kosten. Ob und wie das ausgebaut wird, wird sich noch zeigen.



Nö, ist die gleiche Herleitung wenn es darum geht ein Spiel zu sehen was man aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht spielen kann, z.B. weil man die Konsole nicht hat

Außerdem:
Doch, es ist großer Blödsinn, weil zeig mir nur_ einen einzigen Kanal_, den du nur *dann *anschauen kannst, wenn du dafür Geld bezahlst und das Subscriptionmodell ist auch nichts neues, was ich an anderer Stelle auch schon Ausführlich dargelegt habe.
Das Maximalste was man hat, ist dass manche Streamer den Chat für Nicht-Subs zugänglich machen, was aber auch eher selten ist.

Die Aussage, dass Twitch etwas kostet stimmt halt hinten und vorne nicht


----------



## Spiritogre (19. April 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm, genau darum geht es doch? Ein _gewisser Teil _von Twitch soll jetzt was kosten. Ob und wie das ausgebaut wird, wird sich noch zeigen.



Wieso jetzt? Das gibt es schon ewig. Nur gibt es jetzt noch mehr Preisabstufungen und halt dann entsprechend neu angepasst andere / mehr Emotes, keine Werbung etc. für die Abonenten. 

Kostenpflichtig für Zuschauer zu werden können die sich gar nicht leisten, insbesondere da You Tube mit seinem Streaming inzwischen stark am Kundenstamm nagt. YT hat sich z.B. ja die größten deutschen Streamer, Rocket Beans, von Twitch "geklaut". 
Und die vor sich hindümpelnden anderen Konkurrenten wie Dailymotion Streaming oder Hitbox würden sich sicher auch freuen.


----------



## WeeFilly (19. April 2017)

Ich bin eigentlich nur  wegen der Busendame hier...

Aber wo ich schon einmal da bin: Habe Twitch noch nie genutzt (außer als Bob Ross da war).
Jetzt wird das auch immer unwahrscheinlicher. Anderen Leuten beim Spielen zusehen, die einem dabei auch noch die Ohren volllabern, um zu verbreiten wie toll und lustig sie sind? Nee danke.

(Obwohl, für nur 10 USD direkt mit Bob Ross chatten? Gar nicht mal so ein schlechtes Konzept!)


----------



## Spiritogre (19. April 2017)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> (Obwohl, für nur 10 USD mit direkt mit Bob Ross chatten? Gar nicht mal so ein schlechtes Konzept!)


Wenn man mit verstorbenen chatten könnte (Bob Ross starb 1995) würde der Anbieter dafür wohl erheblich mehr als nur 10 Dollar verlangen (können) ... ^^


----------



## WeeFilly (19. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn man mit verstorbenen chatten könnte (Bob Ross starb 1995) würde der Anbieter dafür wohl erheblich mehr als nur 10 Dollar verlangen (können) ... ^^



Ach, dann hatte ich das falsch verstanden... Hätte mich auch gewundert... Aber wofür dann der Preis?


----------



## Talisman79 (19. April 2017)

versteh den aufriss nich.es geht doch nur darum das "abonenten" mehr blechen müssen.streams kann jeder weiterhin ganz normal und kostenlos schauen.ich nutz twitch eigentlich selber recht häufig.entweder schau ich mir hin und wieder matches aus der ESL an oder wenn ich n neues spiel sehe,welches mich interessiert.is doch immer noch was anders als zurechtgeschnittene trailer oder trockene berichte.auch bei spielen die ine gewisse eingewöhnungszeit benötigen sind lets plays oft ganz hilfreich.hab mir letztens erst wieder den stream von beam zu life is feudal angesehen und danach direkt zugeschlagen^^


----------



## NOT-Meludan (19. April 2017)

Es wird halt einfach zusätzliche Funktionen geben, die sich die Streamer wohl selber aussuchen können (abhängig von Anzahl der Subscriber), ist bisher ja nicht so anders.
Ein paar zusätzliche Emotes (*gähn*) etc. für die ganz harten Fans halt. Einige haben durch Twitch ja ein durchaus beachtliches Einkommen, aber das sind nur recht wenige.
Die meisten Streamer sind für mich auch irgendwie persönlich nicht zugänglich. Hyperaktive Kids, salty bis zum Ende, flamen alles und jeden etc.
 Für die heutige Jugend mag das ja toll sein, für mich ist es einfach nur lächerlich. Ein paar wenige Streamer sind aber durchaus unterhaltenswert und sogar gut.

Ich schaue gerne HS bei einigen Streamer, die erläutern dort was sie vorhaben, warum sie wie was spielen etc.
Das spricht mich da eher an. LOL und CS schaue ich z.B. nur Turniere, normale Streamer sind für mich da nix.
Oder einige Streamer mit extrem hohen Skill in Spielen wie Overwatch sind interessant zum zusehen.

Die meisten Streamer auf Twitch sind halt tumbe Masse für mich. Und die Damen dort verdienen auch ihr Geld eher mit den Reizen, als mit den Fähigkeiten im Spiel.
Gibt halt genug dumme Kerle, die das großzügig finanzieren (da springt wohl der primitive Teil im Hirn an und hofft auf die Chance zur Fortpflanzung  )
Nun können die Leute halt ein paar Euro mehr verdienen. Immerhin muss Twitch sich ja der anderen Plattformen erwehren (hauptsächlich YouTube) aber Konkurrenz belebt ja das Geschäft.


----------



## Jeff00101 (20. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> insbesondere da You Tube mit seinem Streaming inzwischen stark am Kundenstamm nagt. YT hat sich z.B. ja die größten deutschen Streamer, Rocket Beans, von Twitch "geklaut".
> Und die vor sich hindümpelnden anderen Konkurrenten wie Dailymotion Streaming oder Hitbox würden sich sicher auch freuen.



LUL

Darum kommen auch die ganzen Youtuber nun auf Twitch. 
Und btw laut diverser Reddit/Foren post, kommen die Beans wohl wieder auf Twitch.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. April 2017)

Jeff00101 schrieb:


> Darum kommen auch die ganzen Youtuber nun auf Twitch.


Du meinst beim richtigen Streamen von YT auf Twitch wechseln? 
Dass z.B. Streamer die Aufzeichnungen auch auf YT Veröffentlichen oder ehemalige reine YTer die Videos produzieren auch auf Twitch streamen ist ja nichts neues.


----------



## WeeFilly (20. April 2017)

Jeff00101 schrieb:


> LUL
> 
> Darum kommen auch die ganzen Youtuber nun auf Twitch.
> Und btw laut diverser Reddit/Foren post, kommen die Beans wohl wieder auf Twitch.



"LUL"


----------



## Savag3r (20. April 2017)

Die Rocketbeans haben zu ihrer Twitch-Zeit eine Subscription für 4,99 von mir. Das war aber das einzige Mal.

Und nein, ich glaube nicht, dass die BEANS nur deswegen zurück zu Twitch wechseln.


----------



## moeykaner (20. April 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> 25 Euro? Pro Monat? Um anderen beim Spielen zuzuschauen!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man zahlt nicht, um denen beim Spielen zu zuschauen. Zuschauen ist immer noch kostenlos. Man zahlt ausschließlich für die Chatemotes, keine Werbung und die Möglichkeit im Subscribermode chatten zu können.


----------



## moeykaner (20. April 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, den so etwas wie Twitch überhaupt nicht interessiert?  Ich hab es noch nie verstanden, da Leuten zuzuschauen. In der Zeit spiel ich lieber selbst.
> Und wenn man Brüste sehen will, dafür gibt es andere Seiten und ist da sogar kostenlos



Ich schaue viele eSports Titel, weil man auch durch zuschauen einiges lernt von Prospielern, ich schaue größere LAN Events (im Prinzip nichts anderes, als Sportschau zu gucken oder nen Champions-Leaguespiel zuschauen) und ich schaue einige Spiele, die ich zum zuschauen interessant finde, aber niemals selber spielen würde. Twitch ist auch kostenlos (zumindest zuschauen).


----------



## Worrel (20. April 2017)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Man zahlt nicht, um denen beim Spielen zu zuschauen. Zuschauen ist immer noch kostenlos. Man zahlt ausschließlich für die Chatemotes, keine Werbung und die Möglichkeit im Subscribermode chatten zu können.


Das ist dann noch überteuerter als gedacht.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. April 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> 25 Euro? Pro Monat? Um anderen beim Spielen zuzuschauen!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde vlt. für 25€/h mir sowas ansehen...aber auch nur, falls die Auftragslage gerade eher schlecht sein sollte...


----------



## springenderBusch (20. April 2017)

Es ist merkwürdig zu lesen, wenn sich hier einige an der Unterhaltung beteiligen und fest davon ausgehen ihre Aussagen würden den Status von Fehlinformation übersteigen. Alleine die Annahme das Twitch.tv kostenpflichtig ist, ist abwegig.
Auch verstehen hier einige nicht was es heißt auf Twitch.tv Abonnent eines Kanals zu sein oder Follower. Ein Follower auf Twitch.tv ist das gleiche wie ein Abonnent auf Youtube.
Um aber ein echter Abonnent eines einzigen Kanales zu werden, braucht es etwas essentielles: Der Kanal, den man denn gerne abonnieren möchte, muß überhaupt erstmal den Partnerschaftsstatus mit Twitch.tv erreichen. Dafür braucht es gewisse Mindestwerte an
gleichzeitigen Zuschauern über längere Zeit mehrmals pro Woche und so weiter und so fort.
Auch erkauft man sich keine Rechte beim Streamer oder Twitch.tv sondern bekommt ein kleines Dankeschön ( mehr ist es nicht )in Form von Emotes dafür, das man den verpartnerten Kanal und Twitch.tv als Plattformanbieter mit einem kleinen Beitrag unterstützt.
Wo also liegt das Problem mit den jetzt wohl neuen Abstufungen nach oben ? Nirgend wo !
Es liegt alles im Ermessen des Zuschauers dies zu tun. Der Inhalt des Kanales bleibt weiterhin kostenlos. Nur besteht jetzt die Möglichkeit den Streamer mit einem höheren Betrag zu unterstützen, wenn einem das Angebot des Kanals das Wert ist.
Ich persönlich lasse oft einen Kanal im Hintergrund laufen, während ich selber zocke oder um abends müde zu werden oder um am Wochenende morgens wach zu werden. Abonniert oder gar Geld ausgegeben habe ich deswegen noch lange nicht.
Twitch.tv hat einfach bei mir persönlich das Fernsehen ersetzt. Mein Fernseher staubt  seid 2 Jahren nur ein.

Ach so, ich habe natürlich auch einen eigenen - winzigen - Kanal, streame momentan aber durch meine Arbeit vorwiegend nur am Wochenende. Mir kann man auch folgen...lasst ´nen Follow da... ahahahahaha...    kostet ja nix. Und den Status eines verpartnerten Streamers mit einer Abo-Möglichkeit werde ich mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eh nie erreichen.... dafür bin ich nicht unterhaltsam genug.


----------

